# Hiring diver to inspect canal



## TNPharmBoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone know of local dive shop in Pace/Pensacola area you can hire a diver from to check the seawall of a canal lot as well as overall condition/depth of canal?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A boat bottom cleaner would do this. Albatross Divers


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Send me a pm.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

If sealark doesn't get you hooked up send me a pm. I've done a few of these inspections.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Powell you go right ahead and do it. No problem here I just didnt want some unqualified diver doing it.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

You are welcome to it Sealark I wasn't sure if you were going to do it or help him find someone and I would have to do it on a weekend. Your more qualified than me but I felt the same thing about having someone qualified do the work. If you get it and need any help I'd be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

My first question would be where exactly is this canal? but that's just me.....:thumbup:


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Well if the price is right.


----------



## FLPharmBoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry canal is in pace looking at buying a piece of property and want to make sure there are no surprises


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm out of this.


----------

